# Has anyone bought from Big Norman (deleted due to legal threats)



## DIMPLES1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I think I've decided on the Nikon d5100. Been looking round at prices & Big Norman seems significantly cheaper than anyone else.

I know nothing about camera retailers, so was wondering if there was some big catch with buying from here?

http://www.bignorman.com/product.asp?ProductID=19899


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> It strikes me that Ian Hislop had it right when he said that people and businesses often reveal a lot about themselves and their operations by how quick they are to threaten legal action.


It's certainly been an educational experience for me and one that will certainly inform me when I'm asked to recommend online camera sellers.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

I would like to apologise to users for the removal of their posts about Big Norman. It's something that has left a _very_ bitter taste in my mouth.


----------

